# Caption:   Fallen bear



## PamfromTx (Jul 25, 2021)

*Bear:  "I'm ok, folks, just slipped and I think I broke my hip."*


----------



## Devi (Jul 25, 2021)

"Shoulda got one of those medical care alert buttons."


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jul 25, 2021)

Hey fella..ccme here. HELP! I won't bite...I promise!


----------



## Gary O' (Jul 25, 2021)




----------



## ohioboy (Jul 25, 2021)

"Hey, I'll hitchhike my way bub".


----------



## Oris Borloff (Jul 26, 2021)

"Waitress! Another round over here!"


----------



## Davey Do (Jul 28, 2021)




----------



## Gary O' (Jul 28, 2021)

Where ya been @Davey Do ?


----------



## Davey Do (Jul 28, 2021)

Thanks for asking, Gary.

Keeping busy, doing a lot of outside art, stairway for the deck, built a motorized bicycle, a lot of honey do's, etc.

You?


----------



## Chet (Jul 28, 2021)

Somebody get that license plate number.


----------



## PamfromTx (Jul 29, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 20, 2021)

This photo of the bear and all of the captions is one of my favorites!


----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 21, 2021)

"Whistle!"  "Taxi!!!"


----------



## timoc (Sep 21, 2021)

All I said was, "Hey, Lady, can I steal some of your honey", and I've just woke up!


----------



## SmoothSeas (Sep 21, 2021)

not to worry, folks, it's only my dignity that's been bruised...


----------



## Jackie23 (Sep 21, 2021)

To all the tourist in YellowStone....."Mornin yall!"


----------



## Shero (Sep 21, 2021)

Ok, ok, I give up!! I am not really a bear!!


----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 21, 2021)




----------



## cdestroyer (Sep 21, 2021)

I told you not to eat humans!


----------



## PamfromTx (Jan 9, 2022)

This is still one of my favorite photos and I enjoy reading the captions.     We have some great imaginations in this forum!


----------



## Chet (Jan 9, 2022)

That honey must have fermented.


----------



## Lewkat (Jan 9, 2022)

Calm down, I'm just keeping the ground company.


----------



## Geezer Garage (Jan 9, 2022)

Hey! Hey!, call on me, I know this one. Mike


----------



## Tom 86 (Jan 9, 2022)

No worry folks, I'm practicing for a bear rug.


----------



## Sliverfox (Jan 9, 2022)

The next  round ,,hicc  will be on me.


----------



## Mizmo (Jan 9, 2022)

Hi y'all.... jus takin some sun.....


----------



## Kaila (Jan 9, 2022)

Would all of you stop standing around gawking at me,
*and move that picnic cooler over closer to me, with the lid open,
so I can reach a half dozen of those PB and Honey sandwiches?!

I'm famished!*


----------



## PamfromTx (Jan 9, 2022)

"Of all days.... I forgot to wear my medical alert necklace!"


----------



## Devi (Jan 9, 2022)

Whaddaya mean, "I look weird"?!


----------



## Lara (Jan 9, 2022)

Quick Question. 
Bear with me. Where's my Honey? 
No not that one. My other Honey


----------

